

Tapjoy Puts up $5M to Help App Developers Port to Android - jsherry
http://allthingsd.com/20110616/tapjoy-puts-up-5m-to-help-app-developers-port-to-android/

======
jsherry
"Tapjoy said last month that a survey of about 500 of its developers found 54
percent of them have seen revenue decreases following Apple’s effective ban on
pay-per-install."

